# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  The stroboscopic dream machine

## Noogah

> The dreamachine (or dream machine) is a stroboscopic flicker device that produces visual stimuli. Artist Brion Gysin and William Burroughs's "systems adviser" Ian Sommerville created the dreamachine after reading William Grey Walter's book, The Living Brain.[1][2]
> 
> In its original form, a dreamachine is made from a cylinder with slits cut in the sides. The cylinder is placed on a record turntable and rotated at 78 or 45 revolutions per minute. A light bulb is suspended in the center of the cylinder and the rotation speed allows the light to come out from the holes at a constant frequency, situated between 8 and 13 pulses per second. This frequency range corresponds to alpha waves, electrical oscillations normally present in the human brain while relaxing.[2]
> 
> A dreamachine is "viewed" with the eyes closed: the pulsating light stimulates the optical nerve and alters the brain's electrical oscillations. The "viewer" experiences increasingly bright, complex patterns of color behind their closed eyelids. The patterns become shapes and symbols, swirling around, until the "viewer" feels surrounded by colors. It is claimed that viewing a dreamachine allows one to enter a hypnagogic state.[3] This experience may sometimes be quite intense, but to escape from it, one needs only to open one's eyes.[1]
> 
> A dreamachine may be dangerous for people with photosensitive epilepsy or other nervous disorders. It is thought that one out of 10,000 adults will experience a seizure while viewing the device; about twice as many children will have a similar ill effect.[4]
> 
> The Dreamachine is the subject of the award winning National Film Board of Canada 2008 feature documentary film FLicKeR by Nik Sheehan.[5]



Courtesy of Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Original article.

A picture of a home made rendition of the dream machine:



An in browser version of the dream machine: Here

Good luck, and have fun.

----------


## Zezarict

Not working for me, what colour, how fast?

----------


## Noogah

> Not working for me, what colour, how fast?



Not entirely sure. There doesn't seem to be a load of research on the topic.

----------

